# Beneful puppy vs Purina puppy chow



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Please read the labels on both "foods" and familiarize with what the top 8 items are and what they mean. Few foods are lower on the list than Beneful. However, there are many foods much better for just a little more money. Start now and do your research on ingredients.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I have found that the Purina Pro Plan products are reasonably priced and are quality products. As a matter of fact and for what it is worth every breeder we visited and there were several while searching for Roxy was using Pro Plan Puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are several members here on the forum feeding their dogs Purina Pro Plan formulas. My two adults are eating Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach and doing very well on it, PPP SS is the one that works for them. 

Each dog is different, one dog will do great on a particular food while another dog will not. Try to find a food that works for your puppy/dog, one that you are comfortable/happy with and fits within your budget.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're feeding purina pro plan to our puppy. Check it out online, it might be in your price range. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If I had to pick between them, I would do the Purina One Puppy instead. It is also available in the grocery store. If you have a Costco, the Kirkland brand foods aren't overly priced for the quality. 

I saw an Iams Sporting Breed food on the Walmart website. I'd consider that if you can make it work. If you have a Tractor Supply close to you, you could consider Diamond Naturals. 

I couldn't find the price on the same size bags. That makes a difference. The bigger the bag, the cheaper per lb. 

35# Iams Sporting is $37.88 = $1.08/lb. 
8# Purina One Healthy Puppy is $11.88 = $ 1.48/lb. 
15# Beneful Puppy is $15.48 = $1.03/lb.
40# Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy is $37.99 = $0.95/lb. 
34# Purina Pro Plan Puppy $47.99 = $1.41/lb. when I have bought ProPlsn there are often $2-5 off coupons on the bag or $5 off on sale at Petsmart so it could bring down the price to $1.35-$1.26/lb. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

My breeder provide me with this link to choose my puppy food, I am feeding her Costco, Kirkland puppy chicken and rice it cost about $17 for 20 pounds. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Please do your homework , there are better quality food for the same price out there. Tractor suppy, Bj's and Cosco sell there own brand very good quality, it might seem a bit more but you feed less so its works out.


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Hunter is off at "bird school" and when I was talking to our trainer about food, he said to get food that looks "boring." Which means it's all a brownish color= no unnecessary food dyes. We live in the country so we get Diamond Naturals from Farm & Home. We noticed he doesn't stink (fart) as much and we don't have to feed as much. Diamond is a middle of the ground food, not poor quality but not top notch. We chose it base on its ratings compared with affordability. Best of luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Sidenote... if you do consider Diamond, make sure to get Diamond Naturals and not just Diamond! There is a difference in quality! Hope your food search ends well with a happy pup! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Beneful has a whole lot of artificial colors and flavors added...

Also, to make sure you're comparing apples to apples, you'll want to consider the amount of food you need to feed your dog. A cheaper bag of food obviously costs less, but if you need to feed twice as much, it's not really cheaper. Also consider clean-up (dogs poop less, shed less and smell better on better quality foods) and health-related costs (ear infections), and you might be surprised to learn that spending more on a better food actually saves you money/time in other ways. 

The above is all based on my own personal experience, so maybe others will feel differently.


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

Think i an going to go with diamond naturals, for both new puppy, and our six yr old lab, puppy for him, adult for her. It's about fifty cents cheaper a lb than beniful and scores allot higher on dogfoodadvisor

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

actually looks like they have had quite a few recalls, looking into NutriSource


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Keep in mind the quantity needed to feed if the cheaper foods when factoring in cost. We have a friend that goes through 22 lbs of Ol Roy per week for their German shepherd. Yes it's dirt cheap but that's a lot of food. Many of the better foods have lower feeding guidelines. Just some food for thought.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bought nutrisource chicken and rice large breed for my lab. Once Coopers puppy chow gets low i will get him the same thing but for puppies. My lab loved the new food, she was drooling every where after one bite lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

